# HIMEM.SYS.....RAM problem/Win98



## satin3 (Feb 1, 2001)

OK, this is killin' me.
I bought 128 MB of Muskin RAM PC133 and I can't put it in my system.
My mobo is a M741LMRT PC100 Slot1 with a Cele400

I added the device=c:\windows\himem.sys /m:1 to the config.sys file. And still nothing.
This is the error I get at boot up:

Windows XMS Driver Version 3.95
Estended Memory Specification (XMS) Version 3.0
Copyrighht 1988-1995 Microsoft Corp

ERROR:An Extended Memory Manager is already installed.
XMS Driver not installed

That's if I make it to the error.

It usually locks up at the Checking NVRAM stage.

Then I booted in Safemode and I got the same description info then a new error 

Win XMS driver Version 3.95 etc...
ERROR: HIMEM.SYS has detected unreliable XMS memory at address 04000006
XMS Driver not installed

I am on the original 32MB now,I want to put in my new mushkin.

Please help


----------



## HKEd (Jul 18, 2000)

This MSKB article may help:
http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q109/8/45.asp


----------



## HKEd (Jul 18, 2000)

Also from MS:


> quote:
> 
> ERROR: AnExtended Memory Manager is already installed.
> 
> You were loading the HIMEM extended-memory manager while another extended-memory manager was resident in memory. Remove either the DEVICE=HIMEM.SYS command line or the DEVICE command that loads the other extended-memory manager from your CONFIG.SYS file, and restart your computer.


----------



## satin3 (Feb 1, 2001)

This is what my CONFIG.SYS file has in it.


device=c:\windows\emm386.exe noems
dos=high,umb
files=128
devicehigh=c:\windows\setver.exe
devicehigh=c:\windows\ifshlp.sys
device=c:\windows\himem.sys 
device=c:\windows\himem.sys /m:1


I am also getting a EMM386 error.

Any suggestions?


----------



## satin3 (Feb 1, 2001)

Now I have noticed an line that says:

EMM386 Not installed-XMS Manager not present.

Then the usually description
Windows XMS driver Version etc...

then

ERROR:an extended Memory Manager is already installed.
XMS driver not installed.

This 32MB of RAM I have here is down right pitiful. I have to get that 128MB stick in here some how.


----------



## satin3 (Feb 1, 2001)

OK...no more HIMEM.sys error...great!
Here is what my config.sys looks like now
device=c:\windows\himem.sys 
device=c:\windows\emm386.exe noems
dos=high,umb
files=128
devicehigh=c:\windows\setver.exe
devicehigh=c:\windows\ifshlp.sys

NOW...ugh
When I put in the 128MB stick, my system boots for a while and locks up at the Windows98 screen. (but no himem errors anymore which is good)

To refresh, I have a Cele400 cpu by the way

But if I go into the bios and change the
CPU Base Frequency from 66MHZ to 100MHz
and
CPU multiple factory from X3.5 to 4
(to remain at 400MHz)

The system gets to the 
Checking VRAM.....

and locks up!?!?

My current 32MB RAM runs at the 66MHz. Won't run at the 100MHz. I leave out my old RAM and just try the new 128MB anyway.

Please help


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I believe the celeron is limited to 66hz base frequency. Though the board may support higher, that would be for a pentium chip. The speed of the ram can be above that (it is just a rating), but must operate at cpu bus speed.

Not an expert on these matters, so if someone more knowlegeable disagrees, I'll learn something too.


------------------
What the Dormouse Said


----------



## satin3 (Feb 1, 2001)

Ok...I will leave the cele at 66MHz.


If I put in the 128MB, the system locks up at the windows screen @66MHz.

I originally had 64MB in there(2-32MB sticks)

If I put the 64MB in, my system only detects 32MB. 

If I put either 1 of the 32MB(it doesn't matter which) it will boot..so the sticks are both good. But it won't detect the 64MB when they are both in there.

Remember, I had them both in there and the 64MB was detected before I tried the 128MB stick.

Pleas help


----------

